# my pit; what kind is it? tell me what yall think?



## n_ayala23 (Sep 27, 2012)

The guy i bought him from told me he was a bully, but last night me and my girlfriend found out that he was scammer. supposedly he just mixed different pits together.i didnt know this at the time and i got very upset when i found out. idk what to think. i need some help on some info of what kind of pit you all may think my dog may be.. 
hes 6-7 months now. he hasnt really gotten any taller (maybe 1 -2 ft high). just more weight put on(38 lbs).. tell me what yal think. please and thank you


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Without papers there is no knowing what breed your dog is or if it's purebred. There are no types of pits. There are breeds of dogs like American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, and American Bully, but they are not types of pits. American Pit Bull Terrier is the only pit there is. Very cute pup regardless.


----------



## n_ayala23 (Sep 27, 2012)

I appreciate the words .. I understand what your saying. Is there any kind of way to find out the breed. Like can I go to some one that has like expertise in different breds of pits or something--maybe like the vet could they know? .. The pup is healthy that's all that matters . It's just curiousity that kinda drives me right now. You know what I mean .. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

n_ayala23 said:


> I appreciate the words .. I understand what your saying. Is there any kind of way to find out the breed. Like can I go to some one that has like expertise in different breds of pits or something--maybe like the vet could they know? .. The pup is healthy that's all that matters . It's just curiousity that kinda drives me right now. You know what I mean ..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


No one is going to be able to tell you, The American Pit Bull Terrier is not defined by physical structure or anything but the function, use and ability of that use.. Working stock animals aka not show dogs. (about as simplified as i can get with it)

An "expert" in "x" breed is going to see "x" breed some where in there, almost certainly as they are accustomed to pointing out physical consistencies thus giving you a false impression. Take your dog to someone who has over 30 years with Boxers, for instance.. Will probably point out a few features that he or she believes points to a Boxer mix, etc.

The only way of knowing what you feed is by getting a pup from a breeder whom documents immensely and can provide a well written (or registered) pedigree that backs up what he or she says is in the blood.

The best thing you can do is say you have a mutt or Bulldog Mix... Using Bulldog as a generic implication of what is possibly in him. Bulldog does not just mean American Bulldog or English Bulldog..


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

It is absolutely impossible for any one to tell you what kind of dog you have. When you buy a dog without a pedigree you give up the knowledge of knowing what breed he is. Vets can't tell you (often they'll guess which means nothing) and either can any one else. Just love him as an unknown.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Its not breeds of pit bulls, its breeds of dogs as american_pit13 said..... now you could bring your dog to the vet and have him DNA tested.... Im sure somone else on here knows more about the DNA testing than me but i believe thats all you can do since you do not have papers


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Karma25 said:


> you could bring your dog to the vet and have him DNA tested.... Im sure somone else on here knows more about the DNA testing papers


DNA testing is inaccurate when testing dog breeds it should only be used when trying to make sure the dog you have was born to the dogs the breeder is claiming not for figuring out what breed of dog you have.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

rabbit said:


> DNA testing is inaccurate when testing dog breeds it should only be used when trying to make sure the dog you have was born to the dogs the breeder is claiming not for figuring out what breed of dog you have.


:goodpost:


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

rabbit said:


> DNA testing is inaccurate when testing dog breeds it should only be used when trying to make sure the dog you have was born to the dogs the breeder is claiming not for figuring out what breed of dog you have.


I just knew it was out there... not sure what it exactly did... lol thanks!


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

*Curiosity killed the cat.* 
That would be something to remember. Never buy from *anyone* that attemps to sell you a *"pit."*
That is a novice (heck, lower than a novice, for that matter) word used by those who know nothing. 
*Advice:* If you ever want a REAL *American (pit) Bull Terrier* first look for older books on the breed. 
Bullies are not, nor ever will be, Pit Dogs. They would be in total exhaustion in under ten minutes.
The ApBT is a breed that goes for hours...
Next, when you get a basis of what an ApBT is NOT, start looking for breeders who have bred them for years, and have all the Pedigree's, and Titles of their dogs.
Get references. View pics of other customers' dogs.
(By "is NOT" I mean don't listen to the "public" opinion, or from those with fakes...oversized yard sh**ers, unregestered dogs. Buy a champion blood dog and you'll know what I mean. BIG difference!)

But in general, avoid anyone who calls their dogs "pits," "pitbulls," "pitties," ect.
The ApBT is only known as "bulldog," "Pit Dog," or "Game Dog."

And as for the ApBT "types," they only differ in their bloodlines.
There is a separate strain of ApBT known as the Old Family Red Nose. 
They are separate only for their color and the blood that only comes in that color. 
Within this strain are the various bloodlines of the OFRN.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

As stated above, there is absolutely no way anyone in earth can tell you what or if the dog is mixed. The only way to know the true heritage is with registry papers. When you see pedigrees that say DNA-P that means they have DNA tested the pup to prove parentage. DNA testing can NOT determine breed. Also everyone is right, there is no such thing as kinds or types of pit bulls. The breed is APBT and there is only one. Backyard breeders who breed unregistered dogs have made up that myth. They'll use such terms as "red nose" "blue nose" ect as a marketing sceme. All it is is stating the dog either has a blue or red nose and often times they don't have either lol. I see so many people refer to their black dogs as "blue nose pits" lol. Color is meaningless and has no bearing on heratage or purity.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, considering the guy is a scammer it is very unlikely that your pup is a purebred at all, lol.
I's just call him a mutt. He's cute though


----------



## n_ayala23 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you I appreciate it to all who have said something it makes a lil bit more sense now. 
But that statement is true the cruiosity killed the cat.. I wish there was some way .. I guess I just got to do my research huh either that or just give up the research and accept and love him regardless ( which is what I do now :> ) 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ashee (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi I might be able to help ypu lil.. I knw 2 friends who owned classic razors edge americasn bullies. from what I see the head of that pup looks like classic razors edge.. From what have seen and know if it classic razors edge it should be able to do a lot of running and stuf like that and should have some drive in it. Some lines of American bullies are actually more athletic than others.

That puppy is a sweetheart. Dont worry u have a nice dog. tc


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

n_ayala23 said:


> Thank you I appreciate it to all who have said something it makes a lil bit more sense now.
> But that statement is true the cruiosity killed the cat.. I wish there was some way .. I guess I just got to do my research huh either that or just give up the research and accept and love him regardless ( which is what I do now :> )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Really without a pedigree there is nothing to research on him.


----------



## n_ayala23 (Sep 27, 2012)

@ Ashee ... Is there any way I can see some pics of them ? 

And yea I know I'm coming to see realization in that :/ but thanks for the help


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

There is no way to know if you don't have any papers or pedigree for him. Anyone who looks at that dog and claims to know exactly what breed and bloodline it is.... is an arrogant fool. You're getting the right advice on here by the people telling you that you wont be able to figure it out, it just can't be done. It's hard not to wonder, but I wouldn't get too caught up in it anyway, your dog is your dog no matter where it originated from.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

True. You can not tell a bloodline just by a pic lol. My friends had a dog that was classic RE lines and she was very small and looked nothing like that lol.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

so ur tryin to tell the OP that their mutt bulldog mix looks like the famous Throwin Knuckles? the foundation for RE? BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Goemon said:


> *Curiosity killed the cat.*
> That would be something to remember. Never buy from *anyone* that attemps to sell you a *"pit."*
> That is a novice (heck, lower than a novice, for that matter) word used by those who know nothing.
> *Advice:* If you ever want a REAL *American (pit) Bull Terrier* first look for older books on the breed.
> ...


Okay, i see you say these things often in your posts about how if the person wants a "real American Pit Bull Terrier" and how they were cheated.

Now, i do agree with your logic and your generalized views on what is, isn't, however do you honestly think everyone needs an APBT or for that matter can handle a dog with any amount of "actual" drive?

I know the answer as i'm sure you know the answer, which is the main problem i have with you going the route you do in explanations to people on the subject of their dogs.

The only real answer is to go back to feeding an animal you have use for, breeding true to the animal vs. your pockets; which leads to the only real question of what use do you have for the animal? When discussing such matters it makes more sense to understand what the person is looking for out of an animal vs. automatically assuming they not only want a "real American Pit Bull Terrier" as not many truly understand what they are anymore, as well as understanding what is required to properly care of which included is purpose.

If every Joe Schmo had an APBT, this would not cure anything and only amount to far higher percentages of "attacks" reported as the lack of control and understanding required to handle a Bulldog. (or any breed of dog of which is bred down from traditional stock and not show quality/pet quality)

Otherwise, i do agree that people should do their research more in depth rather than just a few internet websites or forums or media out lets or a few people around the neighborhood.

Very few own an APBT in traditional forum, very few own a high end Bulldog put to use down from traditional stock.. Even fewer, comparing to the masses of whom needs or has use for such hounds.


----------



## n_ayala23 (Sep 27, 2012)

@ odin's - that's something  . You did that for me or came across ?.. I know it may not be true that that dog could be the ancestor of my pup .. That's pretty cool if I say so. That'll be crazy if there was some relation but theres a difference in patterns. My pit has kinda like a brindal pattern where the brown and the other one has straight brown from what I can see. I really appreciate that tho. Oh yea What does "op" and "re" mean ? I'm kinda new to this.. I know I don't have the papers for him but I'm just curious .. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

n_ayala23 said:


> @ odin's - that's something  . You did that for me or came across ?.. I know it may not be true that that dog could be the ancestor of my pup .. That's pretty cool if I say so. That'll be crazy if there was some relation but theres a difference in patterns. My pit has kinda like a brindal pattern where the brown and the other one has straight brown from what I can see. I really appreciate that tho. Oh yea What does "op" and "re" mean ? I'm kinda new to this.. I know I don't have the papers for him but I'm just curious ..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


lol that dog is named Throwin Knuckles. he is very well known and is one of the foundation dogs for the Razors Edge blood line (RE). that bloodline went on with others to become a newer bully breed known as American Bull, no longer pit bulls. for more information check out our Bullies 101 section here. there is no way to tell if ur dog is related or not, i was responding to the gal who said ur pup looked like an old RE dog. i think ur dog is most likely a mix of multiple bully breeds and therefore a mutt. and dont take mutt in a bad way, a lot of us have mutts, myself included. they make awesome pets  oh and OP means original post or poster. so when i used it here i was referring to u  but i know how u feel, lots of new lingo to learn lol


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

It doesn't really matter since you have a cute puppy to love. Also, he doesn't look to be 6-7 months old either, when did you get him?

Bruce is a Razor's edge bully and he was 50 lbs at 5 months.


----------



## n_ayala23 (Sep 27, 2012)

I got him at 6 weeks supposedly from what that guy said but now idk if it's true or not. From my calculations he was born around April 19th.. How old would you say he is ? Older or younger ? Cause he's not really getting taller hes just getting thicker 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

n_ayala23 said:


> I got him at 6 weeks supposedly from what that guy said but now idk if it's true or not. From my calculations he was born around April 19th.. How old would you say he is ? Older or younger ? Cause he's not really getting taller hes just getting thicker
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


From the pics you posted he looked to be around 4 months give or take a couple weeks.

Bruce was born on April 4th haha. But just looking at your dog, he definitely is not an APBT. You might have just gotten the runt of the litter.

Typically Bully's stay fairly medium height. They aren't a tall dog, and that kinda tells me you do have a bully.

Never know unless you get his pedigree to look at the bloodlines. Something tells me he has Razor's edge in him.


----------

